# cage



## MummyD (Mar 19, 2013)

whats the best cage for chinchillas, I am hoping I have got a nice one its this one
LITTLE FRIENDS Atalanta 104cm Rat Ferret Chinchilla Cage: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

can anyone recommend what else I will need for a pair of chinchillas etc, hoping to give them a home very soon, but want to make sure the cage is all ready for them first


----------



## MummyD (Mar 19, 2013)

well this is how my cage has turned out, my little girls both seem to love their cage










and a picture of my girls together


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

nice set up, but please remove the litter tray, chinchillas shouldnt have ANY plastic in their cages, if they ingest it when chewing it it will kill them.

i would also suggest getting a metal tray made and removing the metal grid, it not good for their feet and see if you can add more hammocks under the top shelf as thats a very big fall for a nilla


----------



## MummyD (Mar 19, 2013)

mesh tray removed same wood used from making the shelves added to the bottom and thin layer of substrate added, got 2 more hammocks ordered and plastic little tray replaced with stainless tray


----------



## rikster (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi MummyD

I am thinking of getting the same cage. Can I ask where you got your shelves from please?

Many thanks in advance!

Regards

Rik


----------



## MummyD (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi I got them from ebay, but have since modified them all and the bottom of the cage as they all now have wooden uprights at the back near the cage (stops the little poops being flicked out)

I will PM you the link to the ones I got from ebay for you if you want me too


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

i recommend these cages to anyone else looking for one John Hopewell (Marketing) Rotherham South Yorkshire, Chinchilla Cages - Degu Cage - Degus Exercise Wheels - Cages - Animal Cages - Rat Cage - Ezi-Filla - Ezi - Easy - Automatic Water Drinking Systems - Guinea Pig Runs - Rabbit Feed Hoppers - Birds -  he can also help with custom cages if you have a tricky sized space to fit them in. He also does lots of accessories for cages like the shelves if they are needed. we have one and our chins love it!

you girls are beautiful by the way we need more pictures of them!


----------



## MummyD (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## kirstykatz (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi just wondering where you got your pink hammock from? Think my chinchillas would love it as its a double one
Thanks


----------



## MummyD (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi get most of my hammocks from a lovely lady who makes them mainly for her rats, but they are awesome, she makes different sizes etc I had some smaller ones made for my hamsters cages, her store can be found on facebook called Sarah's Rat Accessories, they are very well made.


----------



## MotoGT (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi there,

I just wanted to ask a question about the substrate.

I had always been told that the chin shouldn't be able to walk on this, however I am seeing a lot of people have the bottom of their cages open to the little feet of their chins...

Advice would be greatly received.

I am currently converting a parrot cage for my Gizmo, I have kiln dried timber coming tomorrow to make shelves and a nice piece of polished granite for the summer.

I will be buying a hammock and some hanging tunnels for him as well...

Anything else I could buy to help enrich his new cage?


----------



## hummer (Feb 10, 2015)

MotoGT said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I just wanted to ask a question about the substrate.
> 
> ...


2nd that . you dont realy want chinchillas walking in there own mess allday and night thats why chinchilla cages are made with a mesh bottom with a tray under it. same with rat cages . 
All the chinchilla cage builders build them this way. 
I wouldnt want my chins walking on there mess.


----------



## hummer (Feb 10, 2015)

motogp were did you get your kiln dried timber from ? what type of wood is it ? thanks


----------



## MotoGT (Feb 11, 2015)

hummer said:


> motogp were did you get your kiln dried timber from ? what type of wood is it ? thanks


Hiya,

I got it from a builders merchant called E H Smith, it is white pine, kiln dried, untreated. 145x21mm. They charged me £2.06mtr + vat.


----------



## MotoGT (Feb 11, 2015)

Gizmo's new piece of granite just turned up  A nice big 12"x12" piece fomr a supplier of mine


----------



## hummer (Feb 10, 2015)

MotoGT said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I got it from a builders merchant called E H Smith, it is white pine, kiln dried, untreated. 145x21mm. They charged me £2.06mtr + vat.


hi motoGT i emailed e and h smith last night and they have just replyed.

They dont sell white pine just like every other place i have called and gone too.
The safe wood listings on chin sites are confused they list redwood pine as redwood. And it isnt its just a name for pine from scandinavian

This is what you got from them Ex.25mm x 150mm (finished size 21mm x 144mm) KD Redwood 5ths Planed Joinery Timber (PINE)
The collected price is £2.06 per metre + vat

So i have got a friend who works for travis perkins to cut me some £1.35 per meter( with his discount)


----------



## MotoGT (Feb 11, 2015)

Hmm so is my pine safe?

I googled the hell out of it lol


----------



## hummer (Feb 10, 2015)

MotoGT said:


> Hmm so is my pine safe?
> 
> I googled the hell out of it lol


yes it is .. its what cage builders use. I asked paul spooner same with slelves on ebay same wood but they call it white pine .


----------



## MotoGT (Feb 11, 2015)

Happy days


----------



## hummer (Feb 10, 2015)

Hope tomorrow its dry need to give my 2 spare cages a scrub and pressure wash them off before fitting the new shelves then put them on facebook to sell . only need 3 cages now as i have no chins paired up anymore .

3 males in 1 cage , grandad, son and grandson and a fem in the other cage.

for sale is this cage John Hopewell (Marketing) Rotherham South Yorkshire, Chinchilla Cages - Degu Cage - Degus Exercise Wheels - Cages - Animal Cages - Rat Cage - Ezi-Filla - Ezi - Easy - Automatic Water Drinking Systems - Guinea Pig Runs - Rabbit Feed Hoppers - Birds -


----------



## MotoGT (Feb 11, 2015)

I am kitting out Gizmo's parrot cage this evening with all his shelves... I have 9 cut 

I am making a make shift floor as well, as long as I can get a small board from B&Q to cut up and make a frame.

I need to fetch washers and screws on my way home though. 

Hope the traffic is kind to me!!


----------



## Pasuded (Feb 13, 2015)

My grandmother has a Long-Tailed Chinchilla. His name is Terrance. She has a Critter Nation Small Pet Cage for him.


----------



## Rebeccap9314 (Feb 18, 2017)

Hi there,

I think your cage is really impressive! I am looking to buy the same cage and replace the metal shelves with wooden ledges. 

Could you tell me where you got the ledges from and their dimensions. 

Thanks


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Rebeccap9314 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I think your cage is really impressive! I am looking to buy the same cage and replace the metal shelves with wooden ledges.
> 
> ...


http://www.johnhopewell.co.uk/
http://www.johnhopewell.co.uk/
you can get them from here, they will custom size them for you too if you ask. They provide all the fittings needed to attatch them to the bars too


----------

